# Erreur à la création de la partition pour accueillir ubuntu, disque non monté



## Flojack (26 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous, 
Nouveau sur le forum et de niveau médiocre en informatique, je voulais mettre ubuntu sur un Imac 27' mais je rencontre un problème dès le partitionnement. J'ai voulu scinder le mac en deux parties égales (2*500Go) à l'aide de l'utilitaire de disque. L'espace a bien été libéré mais le disque n'a pas été monté, ce qui fait que je me retrouve avec un mac de 500Go aujourd'hui, et un espace inutilisable identique.
Voici ma partition : 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_KFS                         500.0 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  285.1 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.2 GB    disk1s5
```

Après avoir fait la manip de partition, je pouvais voir le disque créé et ai donc lancé un sos : 


```
Exécution de S.O.S. sur « Conteneur disk4 »

Réparation du système de stockage
Exécution de fsck_apfs -y -x /dev/disk0s3
error: Device does not contain a valid APFS container.
Le code de sortie de la vérification du système de stockage est 8.
La vérification ou la réparation du système de stockage a échoué. : (-69716)

L’opération a échoué…
```

J'ai redémarré l'ordinateur cet après midi; et je ne trouve plus le disque créé dans l'utilitaire de disque.
Au moment du partitionnement, j'ai également enregistré le texte : 

```
Partitionnement du disque « APPLE HDD ST1000DM003 Media » (disk0)

Cet ordinateur ne répondra plus si vous redimensionnez le volume de démarrage.

Exécution de l’opération 1 sur 2 : Ajout de « linux » (500 Go) en réduisant le conteneur disk1 « Macintosh HD » (disk0s2) de 1 To à 500 Go…
Alignement du delta de diminution sur 499 997 564 928 octets et ciblage d’une nouvelle taille de stockage physique de 499 997 564 928 octets
A déterminé que la taille minimale du stockage physique ciblé de ce conteneur APFS était de 313 935 265 792 octets
Redimensionnement du conteneur APFS désigné par la référence de conteneur disk1
Le stockage physique APFS en cours de redimensionnement est disk0s2
Vérification du système de stockage
Mode en direct actif.
Exécution de fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock.
Checking the EFI jumpstart record.
Checking the space manager.
Checking the space manager free queue trees.
Checking the object map.
Checking volume.
Checking the APFS volume superblock.
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1).
Checking the object map.
Checking the snapshot metadata tree.
Checking the snapshot metadata.
Checking the extent ref tree.
Checking the fsroot tree.
Checking volume.
Checking the APFS volume superblock.
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1).
Checking the object map.
Checking the snapshot metadata tree.
Checking the snapshot metadata.
Checking the extent ref tree.
Checking the fsroot tree.
Checking volume.
Checking the APFS volume superblock.
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1).
Checking the object map.
Checking the snapshot metadata tree.
Checking the snapshot metadata.
Checking the extent ref tree.
Checking the fsroot tree.
Checking volume.
Checking the APFS volume superblock.
The volume VM was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1).
Checking the object map.
Checking the snapshot metadata tree.
Checking the snapshot metadata.
Checking the extent ref tree.
Checking the fsroot tree.
Checking volume.
Checking the APFS volume superblock.
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1).
Checking the object map.
Checking the snapshot metadata tree.
Checking the snapshot metadata.
Checking the extent ref tree.
Checking the fsroot tree.
Verifying allocated space.
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK.
Le code de sortie de la vérification du système de stockage est 0.
Réduction du stockage physique APFS disk0s2 de 999 995 129 856 à 499 997 564 928 octets
Réduction des structures de données APFS
Réduction de la partition
Modification de la carte de partition
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s3 as a 466 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 40960k journal

Montage du disque
Création d’un nouveau conteneur APFS vide
Démontage des volumes
Passage de disk0s3 sur APFS
Création du conteneur APFS
Nouveau conteneur APFS disk4 créé
Préparation de l’ajout du volume APFS au conteneur APFS disk4
Création du volume APFS
Nouveau volume APFS disk4s1 créé
Montage du volume APFS
Définition des autorisations d’accès au volume

Exécution de l’opération 2 sur 2 : Effacement de « linux » (disk4s1)…
Suppression d’un conteneur APFS avec tous ses volumes APFS
Démontage des volumes
Démontage du volume « linux » sur disk4s1
Suppression des volumes
Suppression du conteneur
Effaçage des anciens disques APFS
Changement de type de contenu
Nom non valide. : (-69873)

L’opération a échoué…
```

Je ne comprends pas bien ou ça a bloqué et n'ai pas les compétences pour réparer le problème. Quelqu'un saurait me donner un coup de main ? Merci d'avance pour votre aide ! Bon dimanche,


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2020)

Bonsoir *Flojack*

Est-ce que tu as toujours ton problème de partitions ?


----------



## Flojack (5 Mai 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *Flojack*
> 
> Est-ce que tu as toujours ton problème de partitions ?


Salut Macomaniac, merci pour ton retour !
Et désolé, je n'ai rien posté mais oui j'ai trouvé la solution pour écraser cette partition kfs. Pour tous ceux qui auraient le même problème la solution est décrite ici. 
Egalement, si ca peut interesser quelqu'un, suite à ça un problème de prise jack spécifique aux imac 27' qui n'est pas reconnu et résolu ici
Merci pour ton retour, 
Bonne journée,


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mai 2020)

D'accord. Content pour toi !


----------

